# Hedgehog swollen leg with lump



## kaylee (Nov 18, 2012)

My hedgehog named Girl.

She is a baby of my another pair of hedgehogs which delivered in July 2012.
All the way she is living alone. 3 days ago I realised that she eat less than usual and less running on wheel. Till yesterday, I caught her up only realise there's a lump on her left front leg and the leg is swollen.

Previously when she is about 2 months old, still staying with mum, there's a wound on the same leg but lower position. It has recovered soon after I separated her. Is this affected to the lump on her leg?

As the place I'm staying have no vet that can really treat exotic pet, I would like to seek assistance from here!

*Just now I have soaked her legs with warm oatmeal water and hope that it can somehow makes her feel better and applied a cream which given by vet to treat guinea pig injured leg.

Thank you very much!!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If the wound from Mom hadn't been so long ago, I'd say it was infected, but it's been two months...Seems like it would've been infected quite awhile ago if that were the case. I really think she needs vet attention. That leg looks pretty bad to me, and not like something you can fix at home. Check around to all of the vets in the area. See if any of them treat smaller pets like guinea pigs, rabbits, etc. If they treat smaller pets, there's a chance they'll be okay with hedgehogs. See if anyone's willing to see her, because that leg looks very painful.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh boy, that looks pretty bad - I know it's hard to find a vet, but there isn't much you're going to be able to do for her at home, and I would hate to see her suffering without vet care. Please try to find a vet, any vet, that will help you get her the care she needs.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree that any vet should be able to take a look at that, is there an emergency vet near you? you could take her in there, i doubt they would refuse care. That looks like it might need to be lanced or something, it is very swollen, but does not look like a complicated issue that would necessarily require an exotics specialist.
Good luck!
Susan


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The vet that you got the medicine from for the guinea pig should be able to help with your hedgie. It looks very infected and she may need some oral antibiotics.


----------



## kaylee (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you so much..
I have brought her to the vet yesterday.. No antibiotic has given to her, only a bottle of liquid to apply on the wound.
If the liquid cannot help, I need to bring her to the clinic again.

*This is the first time the vet meet hedgehog and he did not know what is hedgehog. =(


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm so glad you took your little one in. I hope the medicine works for you. Please let us know how everything comes along.


----------



## kaylee (Nov 18, 2012)

The medicine doesn't seems to be helping..
Her leg is much more swollen but the wound is drying =S
Luckily she is still eating and pooping.. =(


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm obviously not a vet and I'm sure there are people more knowledgable, but my first thought when you first posted was that the leg was swollen with infection and needed to be drained. Even if the wound is drying up, there may still be infection inside so I would honestly call the vet and let him know there's still swelling and that she needs to be seen. She sounds like a little trooper still be active and eating.


----------

